# Canadian Freemason



## Canadian Paul (Jun 11, 2015)

Hello Brethren. I am a Freemason belonging to one of the 11 lodges in the Canadian Province of Newfoundland and Labrador holding of the Grand Lodge of Scotland. I am a Past Master of my Mother Lodge, Lodge Conception No. 1679, located just outside the capital city of St. John's. I am also a Past Master of Farnham Lodge of Research No. 33, GL of Newfoundland and Labrador, a Past District Grand Secretary and an Honourary Assistant Grand Secretary of the GL of Scotland. I am also a 32* Scottish Rite mason and a member of the Royal Order of Scotland.


----------



## dfreybur (Jun 11, 2015)

Br Paul,

Welcome!

Just to let you know, when you filled out your profile for this forum you checked Female.  It was one of those "what does not match the rest" exercises we learn as kids.  ;^)


----------



## Canadian Paul (Jun 11, 2015)

dfreybur said:


> Br Paul,
> 
> Welcome!
> 
> Just to let you know, when you filled out your profile for this forum you checked Female.  It was one of those "what does not match the rest" exercises we learn as kids.  ;^)



Thanks, Brother. I have re-visited my 'Profile' and carried out the necessary 'sex-change'.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jun 12, 2015)

Hello Paul, welcome aboard.


----------



## Tpower31 (Apr 8, 2017)

Canadian Paul said:


> Hello Brethren. I am a Freemason belonging to one of the 11 lodges in the Canadian Province of Newfoundland and Labrador holding of the Grand Lodge of Scotland. I am a Past Master of my Mother Lodge, Lodge Conception No. 1679, located just outside the capital city of St. John's. I am also a Past Master of Farnham Lodge of Research No. 33, GL of Newfoundland and Labrador, a Past District Grand Secretary and an Honourary Assistant Grand Secretary of the GL of Scotland. I am also a 32* Scottish Rite mason and a member of the Royal Order of Scotland.



Hello Brother. I'm the SD for Whiteway Lodge No. 8. Welcome


Sent from my iPhone using My Freemasonry


----------



## Canadian Paul (Apr 8, 2017)

Thank you Brother. I have visited Whiteway many times. Come visit us at Conception - we are conferring the 3rd Degree on 3 candidates Monday April 17th.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Apr 8, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to the forum Brother.


Canadian Paul said:


> Thanks, Brother. I have re-visited my 'Profile' and carried out the necessary 'sex-change'.


Lol!


----------

